# estradiol instead of bcp- what effect?



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi ladies!  This is one of those posts when you admit you absolutely goofed!
Just realized that instead of taking BCP all month I was taking only the estradiol ( estrofem).
Not sure what I was thinking but it comes in the same little round case and I just spaced about it.  
I just got my AF today and next month is the cycle I start the Decapyteyl shot day 16 and then the lining build the following month ( OCT) for FET.

I just wondered what effect taking estrogen non-opposed by progesterone would have on my body or lining for the future treatment.  Do I need to worry about it or tell my clinic.  I am hardly new at this so feel stupid but there is always moments of brain lapse in fertility tx!


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

hi bonnie - as far as i know none.  i took progynova for a dummy cycle to see if my womb lining would improve.  took it from day 2 to day 22 (last 11 days on 8mg/day).  af conisted of a tiny bit of blood on day 27.  next cycle totally normal, af on day 26.  i was taking much higher levels of oestrogen so think it did do something funny.  my clinic were not concerned at all.  however do contact yours if you are worried.  best of luck for fet in oct


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok Sabina 2
thanks for the reassurance.

Bonnie


----------

